# Looking to adopt in KY



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

This may be a strange posting, but I am President of Dumas GS Rescue here in KY and WE are looking to adopt a GSD for our family. Yes you read that correctly... 

Many of you may think "_Why in the world would she need to adopt a GSD?" _

Well it isn't as easy as you might think. I have been looking through our own rescue for another GSD since we lost Bogie. We have yet to find one that fits all the requirements (mainly the cat issue is the problem) Though we are a GSD rescue, we have requirements for our personal dogs that many of the dogs that come into rescue don't meet. We are always open to rescue dogs with issues and try and work with them to make them approriate for adoptive homes, but one of my own personal dogs need to "jump through a lot of hoops" to become a part of our family group.

The reason we are looking to adopt is because through the past 3 years we have lost our two shepherds. The first Bogie died after complications caused by bloat. He was my spokesman for the rescue and we were beyond devistated to loose him. So we started working with our older Belgian Mal to replace him in our rescue efforts in doing programs about rescue and 3 weeks ago she had to be put down due to health issues, she was 10 years old and adopted from a GSD rescue when she was just 3 months old.

Now we are faced with not having a GSD or Shepherd to take to our educational programs, which are especially loved by the children and the elderly. Not to mention that there is a big empty hole were a shepherd once was! I have been bringing a rescued Border Collie, but it isn't the same as a Shepherd. (especially since we are a GSD rescue!)

We are looking to adopt a pure bred (or very close) German Shepherd (or Belgian Shepherd). The new member must be OK around my children (ages 6-7) and very used to large dogs, Must tolerate our barn cats and not have a high prey drive. Along with all this we live on a farm and we have horses, and fainting goats. In the house we currently have two house dogs (both rescued and about 15lbs and used to big dogs, NOT YIPPEE!) If the dog likes to play ball that would be a huge plus! We would throw a ball for Bogie for hours! I loved that!

We can work on houestraining (this dog will be in the house and sleep with my girls), if needed, we can work on obidience training, as I am very knowledgeable in that and have trained all of my own dogs which are/were CGC trained. 

Age is NO MATTER. I would prefer one not under 1 and older is no problem. I really like the seniors and they are ofter very laid back and partially trained. Male or female means nothing to me, as long as they fit the other requirements.

I can provide references, welcome home visits, and any other requirements for adoption, as long as the dog will fit my situation.

I will continue to rescue, and one may come in that fits, but if you know of any that may fit my situation, please contact me. My rescue really needs a furry face to show how rescue really works.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

dd, i replyed but is was deleted?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Anna - having system problems - is Bogie the boy from Georgia? What happened?


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I just emailed you dd.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Cagney was the one from GA. He turned out to want to kill my cats. After having to rescue my cats from him, we decided he needed a cat free home. His prey drive was more than we could deal with. He was adopted to a wonderful family in upstate Ohio. I cried like a baby. 

That is one reason we quit looking for a GSD after Cagney. It was just too hard. We had Abby (our Belgian) and we retrained her to do the rescue work Bogie once did. Then when we lost her we were devistated. No shepherds. A dreadful thought.


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Anna!

It has been awhile since we've been in touch!

I may have the GSD for you! Her name is Salle, and she seems to fit most of your requirements. I do not have horses or fainting goats....so I can not speak to those!

Other than that, she is a sweetie and does great with our threes house cats. You can see her info on Shepherd's Haven web site.... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14542954

Sallee is fostering with me in Louisville....so let me know what you think!

Cid


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Thank you cindy, I will check her out!


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

free f Dog 2 a good home perfer single f. (milford )
Date: 2009-10-29, 7:24AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] White GSD mix
(check out ad-photo of dog with kitten)
Gracie was brought to us from a free ad posting. She is a white Shep/mix med sized approx 50lbs. We are not sure of her exact age we are guessing some where in February and that she will be 2 years old.Please call for more info.
513-239-8068

* Location: milford
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1442509360-0 image 1442509360-1


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi Anna!!! Have not seen you on in some time. Glad to see you here and I hope you find that GSD!!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Kathy... We have been trying to stay kind of low. We can't handle too many, so scan the "urgent" listings and see what we can help with. We currently have Kaylee for Ohio that was listed a couple of weeks back. She is a really nice dog, but can't handle the cats loose. She would be fine with house cats that don't run, but barn cats are way too much for her. Really nice dog though and we will find her a great home.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Still looking.. thought we had a great dog, but the family that was surrendering him decided to back out and give him away.

Still looking...


----------

